# Fresh new colors from Juliana



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

Roubion in Crocodile Green. ehhhhh.
Good thing the stonewashed purple is still around...







Furtado in Blue Rasberry. Tasty.







Joplin stays the same.


----------



## DinaHaines (Mar 15, 2017)

I really loved the Roubion in Crocodile Green. And it looks awesome in that color.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Blue Raspberry for the win!


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Joplin would be my taste


----------



## AmyWhittle (Jan 28, 2019)

Wow... So happy to visit this website. I loved the furtado in Blue Rasberry. It Looks super cool.


----------



## EdwinCullen (Jan 29, 2019)

Since green is one of my favorite color, I just loved Roubion in Crocodile Green. It looks so beautiful compared to the rest of it.


----------



## ChristopherIrwin (Feb 6, 2019)

Furtado in Blue Rasberry looks super cool. Thank you for posting this. I loved your post. Waiting eagerly to see your next post.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Spearmint...*


----------



## loganriley (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello, nice bicycles. Personally I like that blue one. It looks awesome.


----------

